# Converting gas fireplace into open fire



## Conshine (27 Jan 2012)

I have an open gas fireplace, the type with the fake coals.
These are known to be very inefficient, so I want to convert it into an open fireplace for coal / logs etc.

There are two side-by-side chimneys, as the room directly behind the gas fire has an open fire and this is in use.

The fireplace surround is all metal, but just inside where the existing gas fire unit is, there is a polystyrene-like lining.
The base is concrete, where the ash would be, this is probably fine.
The base around the whole fireplace, that sticks out a couple of feet into the room is marble-like.

I understand that the gas line will need to be turned off and cut back, so that there is not a live gas line directly below the fire, I will get a gas plumber to do this.

A few questions:

Will the existing chimney be ok for an open fire, cosidering it has been in use for a gas fire?
Do I just need to try and remove the polystyrene lining and put in a new grill / grate?
Will the marble crack if the fire gets really hot?
Is the conversion all something I can do myself, or do I need a fireplace expert to do this?


----------



## Scotsgirl (27 Jan 2012)

Hi Conshine,

I wanted to do the same as you and was told that lining is not made for ordinary fires so would have to be replaced and the granite/marble hearth will have to be cut down the middle to allow expansion with the heat.  It will crack otherwise.

I think you would need a fireplace expert to do all this.

I didn't get a price but because I was told my whole mantlepiece would have to be removed to get the new chimney lining in, I decided to leave it for a while. Sounded messy and possibly costly.


----------



## Conshine (27 Jan 2012)

Ah.. not what I wanted to hear.. :-(
Thanks anyway!

Anybody got a ballpark figure for this?


----------



## Shane007 (27 Jan 2012)

Conshine said:


> I understand that the gas line will need to be turned off and cut back, so that there is not a live gas line directly below the fire, I will get a gas plumber to do this.


 
The gas supply pipe to the old fire must be isolated & capped at the isolation valve. The gas pipe going through the wall into builder's opening must be completely removed and wall made good. This works must be carried out by an RGII registered installer.



Conshine said:


> Will the existing chimney be ok for an open fire, cosidering it has been in use for a gas fire?


 
That depends on the existing flue. You may not have a lined chimney. Even if you do have, the condition of the liner must be confirmed. The size of the flue must be suitably sized for the new intended use.



Conshine said:


> Do I just need to try and remove the polystyrene lining and put in a new grill / grate?


 
The polystyrene backing must be removed. A new fire-rated fire backing must be installed & packed with vermiculite. It must be tested and certified to be installed correctly and sealed. If not and there is a fire, your home insurance will be null and void. Definitely get in a specialist.



Conshine said:


> Will the marble crack if the fire gets really hot?


 
Depending on the span, there must be a joint for expansion, exactly as Scotsgirl says, otherwise it will crack. Again, a decent fireplace installer will advise on inspection.



Conshine said:


> Is the conversion all something I can do myself, or do I need a fireplace expert to do this?


 
Absolutely get professional advice on this. Do not attempt to do this work yourself unless you are suitably trained, experienced and competent to do so. A leaking fireplace can have serious implications, i.e. carbon monoxide poisoning. It costs nothing to get a quote from a suitable company.


----------



## Conshine (6 Feb 2012)

Thanks for your detailed reply Shaneoo7!
I will get an expert in to quote


----------



## Scotsgirl (6 Feb 2012)

Hi Conshine,

Would you mind saying how much your quote is as I didn't get the price for it at the time?  I had just moved into my house and had other urgent stuff to worry about.

Many thanks.


----------



## Conshine (1 Mar 2012)

Hi Scotsgirl - They quoted €300, which sounds quite reasonable - I am probably going to get it done.


----------



## argentina (1 Mar 2012)

Is that all (300€)?  the problem with gas fires is that they emit a substance called *Creosote * (tar substance) and this builds up in the chimney.  I had this problem. I got the (two) gas fires removed and the chimneys relined for €5,500.  the survey - where the chimney expert  assessed the damage / repair work required alone cost more then €300. It is a major job, they had to erect scafolding on the roof of the house and take off the fire surround etc.  It would have been dangerous for us to simply remove the gas fires and not repair/reline the inside of the chimney.


----------



## Scotsgirl (1 Mar 2012)

Thanks Conshine.  Great to have an idea of cost.


----------

